# updated shifter linkage bushings



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone have some info on this? Like a DIY or PN's for what I need to get? I wouldn't mind cleaning that up a bit but have no idea where to start 

:beer:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's a writeup I did awhile back. It's a nice improvement in shift feel. 

http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.MK1_Speed_Source_Transmission_Bushings


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are some for sale on Eurowerks.org: 
http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=27251 
You can also get them from new from Speed Source by going to http://www.speed-source.net/, clicking "Shifter Cable Bushing Kit" and choosing the VW option. These are what I have and I'm happy with them. 

42 Draft Designs also sells some: http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-Shifter-Bushing-Set--Mk1-TT-56S-MY02-06_p_280.html. They have a lip around the edge, which may help them stay in, but I'm not sure why it would be required. They also mention an oil bearing setup, which may or may not be required. I simply put anti-seize inside the brass bushing where it contacts the post of the linkage. 

JohnLZ7W's thread is good. Here's another thread with a few pictures: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4355383/page1 It shows a different angle of the bushing install location. The job is very easy. The only thing I don't see mentioned in that thread is adjustment. sliding the little "ends" up or down the threads adjusts the movement of your shifter. either mark where they are before you take them off or play with adjusting them after you replace the bushings.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I have done both the speed source bushings on my old 20th and now (actually yesterday) I did the 42DD ones on the TT. 

I would be out driving said TT but I lost one of those stupid retainer clips! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

It was much easier to do on the GTI than the TT, and by saying that it isn't by much. If you check out the pictures, you can clearly see a vaccuum (or possibly coolant) line directly where you are working. For a fellow with big ol' hands, it makes the job a bit tougher. I would also recommend remembering roughly (or marking) where the cable ends go, as this will make things easier when install is complete. I thought I was done on the TT, took her for a spin and I was stuck with four speeds! I didn't have enough movement in the shifter to get into 5th and 6th, but thanks to having the gate on their, I was duped into believing everything was A-OK. 

Long story short, brought the car home, burned my hands a bunch, put on gloves, re-set the linkage and then dropped the stupid clip. Hopefully the parts department has a few in stock even though I ordered one through world impex. 

What I have noticed is that you definitely smack the shift gate less (less slop) with them in.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks for the info! Will definitely be doing this mod now


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

x2, the difference is night and day with the shift directness, feel, and I never grind anymore (change the transmission fluid when you do the bushings, its icing on the cake)


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> x2, the difference is night and day with the shift directness, feel, and I never grind anymore (change the transmission fluid when you do the bushings, its icing on the cake)


 How hard is it to change the fluid? Know of any good DIY?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

So I went on a wild goose chase today. My VW dealer didn't have the end clip. I drove 35 miles away and grabbed two (just in case) came home and put that little bugger in there. I went out tooling around and it was night and day difference. Just like l88m22vette said, it is super smooth, no grinding awesomeness. 

The shift gate is much more precise and the metal shift gate (CharlieTT) works better and doesn't rub for me at all. I think some people who have had to modify there gates probably need new bushings and a mild re-alignment of the shifter cables.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I've got to be honest. I've tried two different brands and could not tell any difference from the stock ones. If your stock ones are really worn, then they are probably cheaper than buying shift linkage ends, but they're not going to feel any better than good stock linkages.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Generally if you have decent amounts of slop changing these bushings won't let you notice anything. These guys will not change how "wiggly" your shifter is, what it will do is narrow down the actual shift gate so each shift you have is precisely where it should be, so it takes lots of where off of the synchro when you misalign a shift. 

To really tighten up the entire assembly, you have to adjust the shifter itself from inside the car.


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

I odered a set of brass ones yesterday off a link posted above, looking forward to putting these on even though my stock linkages are like new still


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

surfinsk8r said:


> How hard is it to change the fluid? Know of any good DIY?


 You need a MetalNerd double-sided bit, part #MN2567, but its two simple plugs and fluid (and a funnel with a loooong hose)


----------

